# butterfly spline



## Scott (Feb 9, 2005)

I have seen small boxes made with a butterfly splined miters. I normally build boxes with 1/2 inch sides and the butterfly spline bits that I have seen are 14 deg. The 14 deg. dovetails that I have seen seem like they would be too big for 1/2 inch stock. Does anyone have any recommendations.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Scottc:

So I am on the same page 

You want to cut a mitered corner on your 1/2" material then want to put 14 degree dovetail groove on each of the mitered surfaces. And cut a butterfly spline to fit the two pieces together to make the corner, right?

If so, they make 8 degree 1/4" dovetail bits that can cut the groove your looking for we just need a way to cut the butterfly pin. Please let me know if I am on the same page before I explain how to make the butterfly pin.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## Scott (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes you are correct. I have a 1/4 inch 7.5 degree dovetail that I bought for that purpose but I was hoping to find a butterfly spline bit to match but I have not found one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott, See if this link is what you are looking for? http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBS1-- If so it is on sale.


----------

